# America in Renaissance paintings before 1492 AD according to Riccardo Magnani



## Silveryou (Dec 19, 2020)

An Italian researcher, Riccardo Magnani, claims that in the "The Birth of Venus" by Botticelli (1485 AD) the Americas are represented as the veils held by the Hora of Spring.








He also claims that in "The Vision of Saint Eustace" by Pisanello (1438 AD) is represented South America.







And in the "Journey of the Magi" by Benozzo Gozzoli (1459 AD).







"Sigismondo Pandolfo Malatesta in preghiera davanti a San Sigismondo" (Sigismondo Pandolfo Malatesta in prey before San Sigismondo) by Piero della Francesca (1451 AD).







"Sigismondo Pandolfo Malatesta in preghiera davanti a San Sigismondo" is preserved in the Tempio Malatestiano in Rimini, which is located on the 44th parallel.




"Portrait of a Princess" by Pisanello (1435 AD), representing Ginevra d'Este, wife of Sigismondo Pandolfo Malatesta.


----------



## kulapono (Dec 19, 2020)

Wow! I'll never look at an old painting the same way. Impressive


----------



## liqouriceandhorses (Dec 19, 2020)

Then surely this must be Japan to the left with Kamtjatka-Alaska landbridge, and possibly NA before the ocean left the salt plains etc in southern North america.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 19, 2020)

Here Saint Sigismund (aka Sigismund of Burgundy, supposedly dead in 524 AD) is portayed with the same appearance of Georgius Gemistus Pletho (1355/1360 AD – 1452/1454 AD).






​I would like to add (this is my personal point of view) that Sigismund of Luxembourg, Holy Roman Emperor, lived in the same period of Pletho (15 February 1368 AD – 9 December 1437 AD). Here one of his portaits by, guess who? Pisanello!



​Saint Sigismund also holds in his hands the symbols of the power of Roman Emperors.

The two dogs represent the Dominican Order and are thus placed above Santo Domingo. They are the Order of Preachers (Ordo fratrum praedicatorum) and Christopher Columbus's signature, Christo Ferens, reveals his membership to that order.











liqouriceandhorses said:


> View attachment 4163 Then surely this must be Japan to the left with Kamtjatka-Alaska landbridge, and possibly NA before the ocean left the salt plains etc in southern North america.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 20, 2020)

In the Castello della Manta, a castle at Manta near Saluzzo, Province of Cuneo, region of Piedmont, in northern Italy, we can find a representation of the Americas dated 1440-1450 AD by an unknown author.



​By the way, in this same castles we can find the Nine Worthies, a fresco by the Maestro del Castello della Manta, c. 1420 AD, which is partially discussed in this thread (SH Archive - Ancient TOP 9, and their Coats of Arms).


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 21, 2020)

The Cantino planisphere, preserved at the Biblioteca Estense in Modena, Italy, is named after Alberto Cantino, an agent for the Duke of Ferrara, who successfully smuggled it from Portugal to Italy in 1502 AD. On it are shown the line of division of territories established with the Treaty of Tordesillas. But, more importantly, the Araucaria, a plant native to the Americas, is shown in the Brazilian region.









​Those same plants are represented in the "Annunciation" by Leonardo da Vinci (1472 AD) and in the "Delivery of the Keys" by Perugino (1481 AD).








​We find these plants also in a tale called "Hesperis" by Basinio da Parma (1462-1464 AD).



​And on other walls of the previously mentioned fresco "Journey of the Magi" by Benozzo Gozzoli (1459 AD), where is presumably depicted South America.





​


----------



## EUAFU (Dec 21, 2020)

The most interesting thing is that Araucária predominates in the South and a little less in the Southeast of Brazil. However, they say that the Portuguese first arrived in the Northeast of Brazil, where these trees do not exist.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 21, 2020)

Not to derail the thread but...
Did anyone notice she has an elongated skull?
Many folks like David Wilcock say this is evidence of Annunaki bloodlines in the Illuminati.
Yes, it may be just hair that's binded back...but Id like to think its real!


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 21, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Not to derail the thread but...
> Did anyone notice she has an elongated skull?
> Many folks like David Wilcock say this is evidence of Annunaki bloodlines in the Illuminati.
> 
> View attachment 4241


This guy was her husband.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 21, 2020)

Those trees look much more like manicured topiary to me. In the bottom painting all the trees look like they have been clipped into shape by the hand of man.
Sorry to rain on the egg headed woman suggestion but she looks to me to have her hair tied up by those straps around her head. I reckon she has really long hair when its released from its binds.
As for the shadows between the trees being coded geography the only to decide for yourself is to go and visit the original wherever it is housed.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 21, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> As for the shadows between the trees being coded geography the only to decide for yourself is to go and visit the original wherever it is housed.


The author Riccardo Magnani shows this portrait with that of her husband by Piero della Francesca in which there is a similar representation of Central-North America. You can see it in the first post.
The original is housed at the Louvre Museum.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 21, 2020)

Two screen grabs from this image on wikipedia at the highest resolution Source





Edit to add;
Is this the original article by the researcher?
https://eduardopiperet.wordpress.co...-painting-from-1451-by-piero-della-francesca/


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 21, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Is this the original article by the researcher?
> https://eduardopiperet.wordpress.co...-painting-from-1451-by-piero-della-francesca/


He is an author who has written many books. I don't know if they have been translated into english


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 22, 2020)

In the fresco "Journey of the Magi" by Benozzo Gozzoli (1459 AD), Cosimo de' Medici is represented wearing a so-called "Mascapaicha", the royal crown of the Emperor of the Tahuantinsuyo, more commonly known as the Inca Empire. The Mascaipacha was the imperial symbol, worn *only *by the Sapa Inca as King of Cusco and Emperor of the Tahuantinsuyo.













​It should be noted, and this is my personal thought, that Cosimo de' Medici complexion is also different from the other characters represented in the procession. Different and peculiar, given that the artist was very skilled in representing a variety of complexions and customes throughout the composition.



​It is true that in the same fresco the Mascaipacha is also worn by the three daughters of Piero di Cosimo de' Medici (the Gouty), but Cosimo de' Medici is the only male character to wear it. Was this character really who they claim he was? Could Cosimo de' Medici be an Inca from Peru, and maybe his name be just a cover for another identity? Here below the daughters of Piero di Cosimo de' Medici.



​Cosimo di Giovanni de' Medici, called "the Elder" (Italian: _il Vecchio_) and posthumously "Father of the Fatherland" (Latin: _pater patriae_) (27 September 1389 – 1 August 1464) was Lord of Florence from 6 October 1434 AD to 1 August 1464 AD.
Pachacuti Inca Yupanqui (Quechua: _Pachakutiq Inka Yupanki_) was the ninth Sapa Inca (1418–1471/1472) of the Kingdom of Cusco which he transformed into the Inca Empire (Quechua: _Tawantinsuyu_). His reign started in 1438 AD and ended in 1471/1472 AD.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 22, 2020)

The Prince of Wales feathers



The Fleur de Ley.



Makes one wonder what three feather symbol is all about and who adopted if from the other assuming they all came into being at different times and weren't just the Crown claiming ownership through symbology.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 22, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> The Prince of Wales feathers
> View attachment 4289​
> The Fleur de Ley.
> View attachment 4288​
> Makes one wonder what three feather symbol is all about and who adopted if from the other assuming they all came into being at different times and weren't just the Crown claiming ownership through symbology.


Good call. Florence has this exact symbol for the city.


​In the Arch of Glory of Imperator Maximilian I, it is shown as the symbol of some of the first Merovingian Kings of France.





​This is the "Childbirth tray (desco da parto)", 1448-1449 by Giovanni di ser Giovanni Guidi (called Scheggia). It celebrates the birth of Lorenzo de' Medici (1449–1492). On the verso of the plate, the armorial device is that of Lorenzo de’ Medici’s father, Piero de’ Medici: a diamond ring with three ostrich feathers and a banderole with the motto SEMPER (forever). Piero de’ Medici married Lucrezia Tornabuoni in 1444; the two families’ coats of arms are in the upper left and right.



​On the recto of the plate is represented the "Triumph of Fame".




If we combine these two we have "_Ich dien_ _semper" - I serve forever_


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 23, 2020)

In the "Noli me tangere" by Beato Angelico (1438 AD), we can see a particular flower depicted. It is, according to Riccardo Magnani, the Ludwigia peruviana, obviously native to Peru.









​Besides the peculiar complexion and crown of Cosimo de' Medici in the "Journey of the Magi" by Benozzo Gozzoli (1459 AD), we can also see that Cosimo displays a peculair hairstyle, which is oddly shared by many native South Americans and European people from the Middle Ages. Here below Cosimo de' Medici and Alfonso V of Aragon near a native American.





​Western Europeans were called Latins during the Middle Ages. Modern Latins live today in the Americas.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 23, 2020)

That's another huge leap that bloke makes. It looks nothing like the yellow flower from Peru. It looks to me like there are four petalled white flowers with a white centre. The red bits look like a code of some sort XXI maybe the roman numerals for 21?
The right hand X is more + shaped so maybe the horizontal line was added to hide the meaning of the XXI
Whatever they do not look to be contemporary with the rest of the painting. Perhaps added later certainly overlaid on the white centre of the flowers which is why I suggest they were not there when originally painted. I fiddled with the gamma setting to make it a bit clearer in this image cropped from the big one on wikipedia Source




Latin America eh. Well why not. Everything else is arse about tit.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 24, 2020)

This is the "Nastagio degli Onesti, secondo episodio" by Sandro Botticelli (1483 AD). In the foliage between the trees there is a representation of the Panama Canal.






​Here we can see the posthumous portrait of Christopher Columbus by Ridolfo Ghirlandaio (1520 AD) and the Memorial to Pope Innocent VIII (real name Giovanni Battista Cybo) by Pollaiuolo (1492-1498 AD). There are many contradictions on Innocent VIII biography. On the memorial his death is reported in 1497 AD and the discovery of America during his reign attested by an inscription dated 1621 AD by his grandnephew Alberico Cybo.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 25, 2020)

Silveryou said:


> This is the "Nastagio degli Onesti, secondo episodio" by Sandro Botticelli (1483 AD). In the foliage between the trees there is a representation of the Panama Canal.


Why is it there, who is it there for?


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 25, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > This is the "Nastagio degli Onesti, secondo episodio" by Sandro Botticelli (1483 AD). In the foliage between the trees there is a representation of the Panama Canal.
> ...


Great questions my friend?.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 16, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> In the Castello della Manta, a castle at Manta near Saluzzo, Province of Cuneo, region of Piedmont, in northern Italy, we can find a representation of the Americas dated 1440-1450 AD by an unknown author.
> 
> View attachment 4180​By the way, in this same castles we can find the Nine Worthies, a fresco by the Maestro del Castello della Manta, c. 1420 AD, which is partially discussed in this thread (SH Archive - Ancient TOP 9, and their Coats of Arms).
> 
> View attachment 4181​


I was writing a reply to this when woosh the whole thing went back to my first few written  sentences and I lost most of my content even though I previewed all the way along as I added to it. ?
I will come back tomorrow and rewrite it. I noticed something incredible about the nine worthies pic you posted in line with you questioning dates and characters.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 17, 2021)

With the nine worthies,without even taking it all in,as I looked at the figure in the middle the words "st Patrick" entered my head. On zooming in on it I noticed his shield has a Harp on it which is the traditional emblem for Ireland. He has what could be a Shepherd's Crook in his right hand which would also identify him as st. Patrick who was a Shepherd when first brought to Ireland in his traditional history . In his left hand he holds a book, which could represent a bible or the bringing of the word of god to Ireland as it is he who is said to have converted Ireland to christianity.
   From your archive link SH Archive - Ancient TOP 9, and their Coats of Arms  KD lists the worthies from left to right as representing ;



> _(from left to right)_
> *The three Christians: *
> 
> _Charlemagne_ bearing an eagle upon his shield
> ...



     I'm not sure what I'm seeing here but I think it is what if the 9 do not represent rulers but rather spiritual rulers. The Magi's who brought the monotheistic religions around the world?
and then;
KD listed that figure as Hector of Troy so I did a search using Hector and Ireland as the keywords and came up with this interesting link Ireland’s Troy?
     Well, what a rabbit hole that turned out to be.From the link, it is implied that the story of the famous battle of Clontarf between Irish christian high King Brian Boru and the vikings might never have happened but actually be based on The Destruction of Troy an (supposed according to mainstream history) 11th century translation of a 5th century account of the battle of Troy.
What am I seeing here? I don't know but seems like it suggests a link between the Church's historical narrative and mainstream historical narrative tying the time periods of the 5th and 11th centuries together. Could this be saying they are the same time period? I need to do more research in this area to try and understand what track I've ended up on and will bring this comment to your archived thread link to not take your thread off topic!


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 17, 2021)

Oracle said:


> View attachment 5678
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That list of characters comes down from tradition. I didn't know about Saint Patrick's Harp. That would establish an anachronistic relation with King David, or even a superimposition of the two!



​Le blason des armoiries, auquel est monstrée la maniere de laquelle les anciens et modernes ont usé en icelles. Traicté, contenant plusieurs escus differens, par le moyen desquels on peut discerner les autres, & dresser ou blasonner les armoiries. Reveu, corrigé, amplifié par l'auteur, avec augmentation de plusieurs armoiries, tant anciennes que modernes


----------



## Oracle (Jan 17, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> That list of characters comes down from tradition. I didn't know about Saint Patrick's Harp. That would establish an anachronistic relation with King David, or even a superimposition of the two!


I feel I am on to something here but not sure what. Am fully convinced there is a Phoenician link to Ireland in the past and of course there is the Egyptian princess Scotia's grave there. I think all these people are tied into the Oera Linda narrative too, I just wish I had an organised brain that could piece all the things I come across together to a big picture! 
  Edit : You have such a brain and maybe you can see what I am missing.
         If it does represent st Patrick, then his position in the pagan identities in that list could mean he was tasked to the pagan country of Ireland as one of the converters to the new narrative for the new timeline. The thought line I am following overall is that the world was once ruled by "the ancient ones" and the Phoenicians set out to destroy them and claim the world rule for themselves. This would relate to all the fragments such as Scotia's escape from Egypt to Ireland and the destruction of the Frisians as per the Oera Linda whose extent was vast and I speculate were the real tartarians.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks to @TuranSilvanus for finding a translation to the original video

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLvHMC_t2ji5Mz9K6dzvjRWCgHPNWauZDW&time_continue=1&v=JfkDMHgUVCo&feature=emb_title_


----------



## TuranSilvanus (Nov 28, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> An Italian researcher, Riccardo Magnani, claims that in the "The Birth of Venus" by Botticelli (1485 AD) the Americas are represented as the veils held by the Hora of Spring.
> 
> View attachment 4149
> View attachment 4150​
> ...


ye they coding with everything even in most banal things ; pay atention !D


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 31, 2022)

This is not from Magnani's reasearch. In the *Triumphs of Caesar*, 9th canvas, we can see a particular sceptre near Caesar (Andrea Mantegna (1431-1506) - The Triumphs of Caesar: 9. Caesar on his Chariot).








​Maybe I need some better glasses but it seems to me that the image represents a globe and I can see Scandinavia and Iceland on it. The information about the painting is ambiguous. It is said the canvases were painted between 1485 and 1492, but somewhere else it is said they were completed in 1505.
The line above Scandinavia seems to pass exactly at the North Pole and North America (Canada) seems clear and well represented.

Let me know what you think.


----------

